# Sticky  AKC Conformation Show Entry Form



## bethlehemgolden

This is also quite handy. It is a beginners guide to Dog shows, by the AKC.

https://images.akc.org/pdf/events/conformation/GESHW1.pdf


----------



## AmberSunrise

An account can be created at Oaklines.com\ExpressEntries 

Then you can enter information each entry needs (yours and dog's name, parents, your address etc) which will allow you to generate entry forms after putting in the show information. This site will store your dogs information and you can add new dogs or update information easily.


----------



## Ljilly28

I use Entries On Time- I call and say what I want to do or InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Shows By State


----------



## Megora

Sunrise said:


> An account can be created at Oaklines.com ExpressEntries (on my cellphone - replace the blank with a backslash between .com and ExpressEntries)
> 
> Then you can enter information each entry needs (yours and dog's name, parents, your address etc) which will allow you to generate entry forms after putting in the shiw information. This site will store your dogs information and you can add new dogs or update information easily.


I use this every time I want to enter a show but for some reason can't do so online through the super. A lot of obedience clubs require you mail stuff to the secretary handling stuff for the trial.


----------



## GOLDENinspired

Very helpful


----------



## GOLDENinspired

Thank you - Helpful for novices...


----------



## mngoldenlove

Sunrise said:


> An account can be created at Oaklines.com\ExpressEntries
> 
> Then you can enter information each entry needs (yours and dog's name, parents, your address etc) which will allow you to generate entry forms after putting in the show information. This site will store your dogs information and you can add new dogs or update information easily.


I use this for all my agility, rally, obedience, and conformation entries. The only down side is that a dog cannot be on multiple account. For example, I cannot add my boyfriend's Border Collie to my account because she is already registered on his account.

But other than that, it is super easy and saves me so much time. I have recommended it to a few of my friends already.


----------



## zubair shafiq

Amazing , very helpful


----------



## rothypnotic

bethlehemgolden said:


> I realize that I am having SO much trouble figuring out what site to find the information on the shows.
> 
> Then to go to another site to try to enter my dog in the show, to then realize they haven't opened the show for online entry's yet. This just seems to be very involved process.
> 
> So I found this for all the new people want to try your hand at a dog show.
> http://images.akc.org/pdf/AEN999.pdf
> 
> It is the AKC entry form for dog conformation shows. Here is the AKC Entry form so newer people who want to enter a dog in a show can easily do it by snail mail. When filling it out, have K9 Data open to easily copy and paste your dog's information.
> 
> *So the steps with this form to enter your dog in a dog show is as follows...
> 1) Fill out the form, and sign it.
> 2) Print it out, send a check or money order with the application to cover the entry fee's.
> 2) Mail it to the superintendent of the show with the entry fee.
> The address of the Superintendent will be listed on the AKC Listing for their shows **basket random*


Very detailed instructions.


----------

